
Show HN: A simple way to recover Google Analytics data lost to ad-blockers - tlackemann
https://www.trackertap.com
======
pdkl95
So I was curious about their technique and read their offer. This is
hilarious. I expected the usual myopia where they only focus on a handful of
popular ad blockers. However...

> TrackerTap proxies your website's Google Analytics requests

... I didn't expect a poorly disguised scam to steal traffic logs.

> our unique IP is is always changing making it impossible for ad-blockers to
> pinpoint and block our service

I find it hard to believe they don't know that URLs can be blocked by regex.

> Typically we've seen success in re-capturing about 15% of a website's daily
> traffic

Yet they are still blissfully ignorant of any traffic that doesn't load the
Javascript.

> The only data we collect is whether or not your users are using an ad-
> blocker.

Plus all the requests they are proxying.

Of course, their FAQ saves the best for last:

    
    
        Is HTTPS supported?
    
        At the moment, no.

------
stephenr
And the shit train that is the privacy abusing tracking ad networks rolls on.

There's a huge opportunity in the market (thats old timey talk for "ripe for
disruption", kids) for ad networks that are non abusive, non invasive.

But no. Fuck that. Let's just find ways to keep people using the same bullshit
and do whatever we can to break user trust and user privacy.

Fuck you very much.

